# GIGABYTE Unleashes GA-X58A-UD9, Unlocks Monster Performance



## btarunr (May 12, 2010)

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co., Ltd, a leading manufacturer of motherboards, graphics cards and computing hardware solutions is proud to unleash their latest monster performance GA-X58A-UD9 motherboard, featuring a revolutionary new 24 phase Unlocked Power design, 4-way graphics support including NVIDIA SLI and ATI CrossFireX, as well as a host of unique GIGABYTE features such as 333 Onboard Acceleration and On/Off Charge.

"GIGABYTE set out to completely redefine what is possible performance and feature-wise on the X58 platform, and the GA-X58A-UD9 truly delivers on both fronts," commented Tim Handley, Deputy Director of Motherboard Marketing at GIGABYTE Technology Co. Ltd. "Providing the industry's highest caliber CPU power delivery with our unique 24 phase Unlocked Power design and including all of the features which set GIGABYTE motherboards apart from the competition, the GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9 fits into a whole new first class category all its own."



 

 




*GIGABYTE Unlocked Power*
Power is the key to unlocking "True" performance, and nowhere is this more evident than with the unique power delivery system specially designed and engineered for the GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9. Featuring the proprietary GIGABYTE Unlocked Power technology with all new 24 phase design, the GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9 provides maximum power delivery for Intel's latest 1366 socket CPUs including the new Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition (6 core) CPUs as well as upcoming extreme performance CPUs from Intel, ensuring utmost system stability and overclockability.

*Innovative Dual Power Switching Design*
GIGABYTE Unlocked Power also delivers better durability and longer component lifespan due to the industry's first Dual Power Switching design. When Dual Power Switching is activated, 2 sets of 12 power phases operate in tandem, automatically turning on one set of 12 phases and powering down the other 12, allowing the non active set to rest. By sharing the power workload between 2 sets of power phases, GIGABYTE Dual Power Switching effectively doubles the lifespan of the power phases. Additionally, GIGABYTE Unlocked Power features built-in Auto Failure Protection, so if one power phase is damaged or fails, the motherboard will automatically disable its group of 12 phases, allowing it to still operate using the other set of twelve, unlike a traditional motherboard which would be unable to boot.

*Maximum CPU Power Delivery*
When CPU loading requires more than 12 phases to be active, GIGABYTE Dual Power Switching temporarily suspends, and the full 24 power phases are automatically unlocked, allowing for maximum power delivery. For overclockers and power users, this means the full 24 power phases can be activated to deliver the highest amount of CPU power currently available on any desktop motherboard.

*4-Way Graphics Support and GIGABYTE 333 Onboard Acceleration*
Based on Intel's highest end X58 chipset, the GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9 offers a wide range of premium features tailor-made for PC enthusiasts who believe more is never enough. For those wanting to build the ultimate graphics monster machine, the GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9 delivers with support for 4-way PCI Express 2.0 graphics (x16) for both ATI CrossFireX and Nvidia SLI technologies. The GA-X58A-UD9 also provides the latest in data transfer and storage capabilities with support for GIGABYTE 333 Onboard Acceleration technologies including SuperSpeed USB 3.0, SATA 6Gbps support, including RAID 0 support for up to 4 times faster data transfer than the previous generation SATA II and GIGABYTE 3X USB power.

*Unique GIGABYTE Technologies*
GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9 motherboards also leverage the success of GIGABYTE's uniquely developed technologies including the GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3 design, which features 2x the amount of copper of a traditional PCB design, as well as the innovative Smart6 PC management tools, On/Off Charge with 3x USB Power for quick anytime iPhone and iPad charging, Dynamic Energy Saver 2 power saving utilities, and DualBIOS technologies. Of course overclocking is where the GA-X58A-UD9 truly shines, with features designed for and by world-class overclockers including overvoltage controller ICs, real-time onboard Debug and System Alert LEDs and enough overclocking BIOS settings to push your hardware to its limits.

For more information, visit this page.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 12, 2010)

iJizz, too bad i don't have a i7 ...


----------



## xaira (May 12, 2010)

2x 8pin eps 12v connectors, gigabyte have you ever heard of overkill

silly gigabyte tricks are for kids


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 12, 2010)

It's very similar to EVGA's high-end model and will most likely end up costing nearly as much.
On the upside it does have USB 3.0, SATA 6Gbps and combo eSATA/USB ports, something you don't get on EVGA's insanely expensive board.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

in denmark that fucker will cost 600£ or so

but i DO WANT!!!!!!!!!!!! 

+ its already placed itself on top at the top oc'ers in the world afaik


----------



## cool_recep (May 12, 2010)

Remove IDE, Floppy, COM and Parallel ports. And then remove those settings from BIOS too, will be much better.

A Mobo that does not have a PCI slot but a floppy...


----------



## claylomax (May 12, 2010)

Blue dream . . .


----------



## freaksavior (May 12, 2010)

Good lord Gb, enough. i get annoyed when companies do this. here is are flagship ud5, oh wait, no its a ud7! haha psych! it really a ud9, oh no here comes the ud21

Edit:

Also, wth were they thinking, calling this their "high end board" with a ide and a floppy! their "flagship" board with legacy connectors. lols.


----------



## Delta6326 (May 12, 2010)

uhmm...... sweet can't use my tv tuner but hey i can put my supper old floppy in sweet!


----------



## Frick (May 12, 2010)

Why are you complaining about floppy? It's pretty useless, but it's not like they force you to use it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

people who buys this board isn gonna use it for HTPC or to listen to music 

its for overclockers and benchmarkers imo

if you buy this for the home theater thing, then you're just plain stupid imo

so stop whining about what slots its got,


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> people who buys this board isn gonna use it for HTPC or to listen to music
> 
> its for overclockers and benchmarkers imo
> 
> ...



Meh, it could still use a PCI slot, especially for something like a wifi card.. 6 full length PCI-E slots is plenty.


----------



## Black Haru (May 12, 2010)

cool_recep said:


> Remove IDE, Floppy, COM and Parallel ports. And then remove those settings from BIOS too, will be much better.
> 
> A Mobo that does not have a PCI slot but a floppy...



I thought PCI express was backwards compatible...


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I thought PCI express was backwards compatible...



With PCI? No.


----------



## Kitkat (May 12, 2010)

Thats a sexy board.

off , on topic ?? 
With the crosshair IV extreme coming, and all if not most of these features COVERED by it and then some. I hope they make a 890FXA-UD9. Cause.... for the price of the 890FA-UD7 and clocks like Crosshair IV Formula, The Crosshair IV Formula has more features than UD7 at its price. Crosshair IV Extreme will smoke them both in features and clocks fully loaded. We already know 275-300 USD max (not more than Maximus or Rampage extremes. Moving on things like 4x 16X, DDR3 2000+ optimization, and massive electrical support (which we know they can do gigabytes most famous for that.. and being blue lol) alone like Crosshair IV Extreme Would be enough to move on it. IT dosnt need a lucid chip or other gimics just the stuff extremist look for. The only legup on the UD7 to Crosshair IV Formula is dual LAN and a "water block" and a higher price lol


----------



## CharlO (May 12, 2010)

Man, dual LAN Rocks. 

And the one with PCI/PCIe havent you ever opened your case? How did you get here? Ooohh I get it, sarcasm.


----------



## Disparia (May 12, 2010)

Not forced to use those items (ide/floppy/ps2), but sure makes it hard to fork over "flagship money" for a board with them, especially when I've seen earlier Gigabyte boards that have:

- No floppy
- PS/2 x 1, USB x 2, instead of PS/2 x 2.

Now the newest board has it all? What year is this, 2000? PHHHHHHHFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTT! At least I could utilize the IDE port with a flash DOM.

Anyhoo... kudos on the x16 x 7.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2010)

Loving that 4-pin molex above the PCIe slots for added power /sarcasm

It looked like poop when it was wired up on my DFI Ultra D, its still gonna look like poop here. Can't they come up with a cleaner way to power it?


----------



## buggalugs (May 12, 2010)

They just listed in stock for $639 in Australia, but doesnt interest me.


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 12, 2010)

That board's my new wet dream...


----------



## Breit (May 12, 2010)

fwiw it's a damn ugly board!
where in the world got they the idea that all these blue/turquoise components will ever look good?


----------



## Makaveli (May 12, 2010)

Lmao I want more detail on *"Unlocks Monster Performance"*

If this can get a D0 chip to above 4.5+Ghz then I will believe it.

If not it will be the same as any other highend X58 board.


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2010)

the design idea was overkill i swear. of the two moles connectors onboard one is blocked by the ridiculous chipset cooler. IDE/floppy are useless however we leave out PCI which can be used for power reg cards. sweet. ridiculous cooler thing is large enough to cool fermi _passively_ 24 phases makes no difference if the 24 phases are half the size of the original 12 phases which is already just splitting the original 6 phase design. 2 EPS connectors just made every single PSU bought useless without adapters or dual psu's. i can almost garuntee that the socket/cpu will become one long before this board can peak the wattage supplied by the single EPS connector.

now with my rant done yes i understand who this board is aimed at however the 4 people that will get it from GB do not represent the people who will purchase this board. the thousands of nerds who play WOW and build there own super computers to handle the massive load it puts on a netbook will buy this and fermi cards it wont get overclocked and all the stupid things its missing and bitch. no pci means no to alot of addon cards tuners/sound cards/agia physx.

its a stupidly setup board with slots that will never get used. dual 8 pin should be reserved for server boards, throw away that stupid huge ass cooler thing and put in a sound card that is worth a damn. oh and why would you put the power button in the top right of the freaking board?


----------



## _JP_ (May 12, 2010)

Interesting idea for a board...
But pretty much overkill...

People, don't whine about the IDE port, use a bi-directional IDE to SATA converter and be done with it... :shadedshu

Now what's with the 7 PCI-e?? 7 way Crossfire/SLI with HD 5670/ GTX 9800??


----------



## Makaveli (May 12, 2010)

The extra PCI-e slots can be used for other things than Videocards!

Think Tv Tuners, Soundcards, SATA controllers etc.


----------



## epicfail (May 12, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> The extra PCI-e slots can be used for other things than Videocards!
> 
> Think Tv Tuners, Soundcards, SATA controllers etc.



Exactly on my old computer i had one for network card, one for soundcard and one for vid card, this one only has sound card and vid card.


----------



## Kitkat (May 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> the design idea was overkill i swear. of the two moles connectors onboard one is blocked by the ridiculous chipset cooler. IDE/floppy are useless however we leave out PCI which can be used for power reg cards. sweet. ridiculous cooler thing is large enough to cool fermi _passively_ 24 phases makes no difference if the 24 phases are half the size of the original 12 phases which is already just splitting the original 6 phase design. 2 EPS connectors just made every single PSU bought useless without adapters or dual psu's. i can almost garuntee that the socket/cpu will become one long before this board can peak the wattage supplied by the single EPS connector.
> 
> now with my rant done yes i understand who this board is aimed at however the 4 people that will get it from GB do not represent the people who will purchase this board. the thousands of nerds who play WOW and build there own super computers to handle the massive load it puts on a netbook will buy this and fermi cards it wont get overclocked and all the stupid things its missing and bitch. no pci means no to alot of addon cards tuners/sound cards/agia physx.
> 
> its a stupidly setup board with slots that will never get used. dual 8 pin should be reserved for server boards, throw away that stupid huge ass cooler thing and put in a sound card that is worth a damn. oh and why would you put the power button in the top right of the freaking board?



A: its supposed to be overkill lol
B: someone outside the target audience always buys it lol cant get mad they wont appreciate it.
C: It has allot of slots see answer A.
D: You don't have to use the cooler... all those extra useless pcie ports is where ud put your sound card, and you can set the others up electrically do be what u want.
E: The power button is at the top right so u can press it. I duno how much room your case has even an ATX with cables behind the back plate has plenty of room to press that button.

I know its a rant lol... but its suspose to be everything your ranting about ... ridiculous far past a need or even far past want. Someone will buy it if not just to drool on it. Remember those "What if" commics that had alternate endings to famous superheros... its like that what if we added the most everything. 

As for those who wont "appreciate" it i see it every day in LA. People in Astons Ferraris lol.. stuck in traffic. Always gonna be that way. They will never make as much of these as the others and barely see profit on it. (i know its no excuse) Someone at the company has an imagination I know, (and you know) if Kitkat (CD) were a computer brand I'd (youd) be making shit like this all day for no reason.   common its true.

Kitkat: "I made it for me... but you can buy it too at newegg lol"


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> A: its supposed to be overkill lol
> B: someone outside the target audience always buys it lol cant get mad they wont appreciate it.
> C: It has allot of slots see answer A.
> D: You don't have to use the cooler... all those extra useless pcie ports is where ud put your sound card, and you can set the others up electrically do be what u want.
> ...



haha it is true i just see this board as a step past even stupid. these i7 people will buy damn near anything ven if it looks like something a 7 year old girl drew. high as a kite.


----------



## Easo (May 12, 2010)

Now someone say me why the hell anyone who has enough money to buy this and respectively all the remaining high-end components for it would want IDE and FLOPPY? xD


----------



## Makaveli (May 12, 2010)

This board = fail!


----------



## Bundy (May 12, 2010)

What an awesome set of specs. I'm not their target market as I'm unlikely to use more than 2 pce-E slots but I know that this is right in the slot for those who want a monster.

I see they are still making their boards blue to cater for their number 1 market (Fits)


----------



## csendesmark (May 13, 2010)

This mobo is OVERKILL
But I like it 
My current board is the EX58-EXTREME is already a great product, and this is even better ^^


----------



## csendesmark (May 13, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> The extra PCI-e slots can be used for other things than Videocards!
> 
> Think Tv Tuners, Soundcards, SATA controllers etc.



I had a TvTuner card with PCIe 1x connector, and my next soundcard will be also PCIe
whai do you need sata connector? 10 sata is not enough? 
and there are many sata contorller with PCIe interface... (look around *PCI is dead*)


----------



## Lionheart (May 13, 2010)

I've never liked gigabyte boards, but this one looks very nice & promising


----------



## azzonie (May 13, 2010)

Some versions of Windows will still require you to load raid drivers from a floppy with no other options.  I am blaming the addition of the floppy connector on Microsoft.


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2010)

azzonie said:


> Some versions of Windows will still require you to load raid drivers from a floppy with no other options.  I am blaming the addition of the floppy connector on Microsoft.



not true all versions that this board will support operating on support both slipstreaming and installing them off a USB


----------



## EarlZ (May 13, 2010)

I would think anything over 12Phases is already enough and overkill, but 24phase.. hopefully this will give you guys 5Mhz more on the base clock


----------



## stasio (May 13, 2010)

He,he first testing and results coming.......(just begging)


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 13, 2010)

DO WANT!!!!!!

:drool:


----------



## overclocking101 (May 13, 2010)

the board looks crowded, I wouldnt buy it, and this plue pcb garbage what is that?? well I guess at least gigabyte finally stopped using ferry pink slots with the x58 lineup


----------



## Monkey_Business (May 13, 2010)

I am planning on this motherboard, because it falls within my price range, and has a few PCI and PCIe slots.

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/...


----------



## btarunr (May 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Loving that 4-pin molex above the PCIe slots for added power /sarcasm
> 
> It looked like poop when it was wired up on my DFI Ultra D, its still gonna look like poop here. Can't they come up with a cleaner way to power it?



You don't need to connect that Molex. Only if you're using a load of PCI-E video cards that rely on slot-power.

Besides, the UD9 isn't even meant for using in a case, it won't fit in 99% of the ATX cases. It's meant for the bench.


----------



## Monkey_Business (May 13, 2010)

Great board, but there are NO PCI or PCIe slots. A big turnoff for some people.


----------



## btarunr (May 13, 2010)

Monkey_Business said:


> Great board, but there are NO PCI or PCIe slots. A big turnoff for some people.



In case you didn't know, you can use PCIe (x1, x4, x8) cards on any of those x16 slots. They're guaranteed to work.


----------



## Monkey_Business (May 13, 2010)

btarunr said:


> In case you didn't know, you can use PCIe (x1, x4, x8) cards on any of those x16 slots. They're guaranteed to work.



It won't be physically compatible. An X-Fi sound card either uses a PCI or PCIe 1x slot depending on the model. The PCIe 1x slot is very small, while PCI and PCIe 16x 2.0 slots are much larger, but none of them are physically identical.

I don't know of ANY sound card that can plug into the same kind of slot that you plug a GPU into.


----------



## douglatins (May 13, 2010)

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/18802/1/


Golden Systems has unveiled its new Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9 motherboard with a press release which setting out to "completely redefine what is possible performance and feature-wise on the X58 platform".

Setting aside the hyperbole, it looks like the motherboard is designed to maximize power delivery for Intel’s latest 1366 socket CPUs. This includes the Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition (6 core) CPUs. The board has DDR3 memory support, 4-way PCI Express 2.0 graphics support and a unique iPhone charging feature. Golden said that the GA-X58A-UD9 X58 chipset motherboard delivers "utmost system stability and overclockability" by providing maximum power delivery through the company's new 24 phase Unlocked Power design.

It has a 4-way PCI Express 2.0 graphics support for both Nvidia SLI (with 2 nF200 SLI bridges) and ATI CrossFireX, DDR3 memory support, and seven PCIe 2.0 expansion slots. There is support for high speed data transfer rates in GIGABYTE's 333 Onboard Acceleration, which includes the industry's latest technologies such as SuperSpeed USB 3.0 and 6Gbps SATA 3.

It also has a dual power switching design that allows two sets of 12 power phases operate in tandem, helping to extend component lifespan. As one set is powered up the other is turned down, allowing the non active set to rest. With built-in failure protection, the system can continue to boot even if one of the phase sets fails. When CPU loading requires boosting, the dual power mode automatically suspends the whole thing. All 24 phases are unlocked which Golden thinks "the highest amount of CPU power currently available on any desktop motherboard."

The GA-X58A-UD9 motherboard is available worldwide for a suggested retail price of US$649.

Wow cool, awesome spec... wait.... what?????? 650?!?! BLAMO done


----------



## roast (May 13, 2010)

$650 is absolutley ridiculous.
I cant see much difference on it from the UD7 apart from the added PCIE slots and power design. I just put an order in for a UD7. I'm HAPPY that I didnt wait for the UD9.




Monkey_Business said:


> It won't be physically compatible. An X-Fi sound card either uses a PCI or PCIe 1x slot depending on the model. The PCIe 1x slot is very small, while PCI and PCIe 16x 2.0 slots are much larger, but none of them are physically identical.
> 
> I don't know of ANY sound card that can plug into the same kind of slot that you plug a GPU into.



All of them can. PCIE 1x, 4x, 8x, devices will physically fit into a 16x slot, and work 100%.


----------



## Mescalamba (May 13, 2010)

I think, I will keep my BloodRage.  Btw. legacy things aint bad .. BloodRage has IDE/Floppy/PCI and still it kicks as* of most mobos. 

Tough, eVGA SR2 isnt bad too.. 

GB should improve their way of thinking, every heard of ceramic capacitors and digital PWM?  Thats high-end.


----------



## btarunr (May 13, 2010)

Monkey_Business said:


> It won't be physically compatible. An X-Fi sound card either uses a PCI or PCIe 1x slot depending on the model. The PCIe 1x slot is very small, while PCI and PCIe 16x 2.0 slots are much larger, but none of them are physically identical.
> 
> I don't know of ANY sound card that can plug into the same kind of slot that you plug a GPU into.



Nah, ANY PCIe sound card will work on ANY motherboard's PCIe x16 slot. Likewise ANY PCIe add-on card (RAID, USB 3.0, WiFi, TV-tuner, etc.).


----------



## Monkey_Business (May 14, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Nah, ANY PCIe sound card will work on ANY motherboard's PCIe x16 slot. Likewise ANY PCIe add-on card (RAID, USB 3.0, WiFi, TV-tuner, etc.).



Look at these two images. How is this PCIe 1x sound card supposed to physically fit into the PCIe 16x 2.0 slot shown in the 2nd image? The big blue slots.


----------



## roast (May 14, 2010)

Monkey_Business said:


> Look at these two images. How is this PCIe 1x sound card supposed to physically fit into the PCIe 16x 2.0 slot shown in the 2nd image? The big blue slots.
> 
> http://www.acousticpc.com/images/a_creative_labs_fatality_sound_card.jpg
> 
> http://www.geeks3d.com/public/jegx/201004/gigabyte_x58_a_ud5.jpg



It will fit. There will be a lot of the slot empty though.


----------



## Wile E (May 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Meh, it could still use a PCI slot, especially for something like a wifi card.. 6 full length PCI-E slots is plenty.



For who? I'm glad PCI is missing. I want 7+ PCIe on all boards.



cdawall said:


> haha it is true i just see this board as a step past even stupid. these i7 people will buy damn near anything ven if it looks like something a 7 year old girl drew. high as a kite.



You mean like how the AMD owners jizz over every new Crosshair released?



Monkey_Business said:


> It won't be physically compatible. An X-Fi sound card either uses a PCI or PCIe 1x slot depending on the model. The PCIe 1x slot is very small, while PCI and PCIe 16x 2.0 slots are much larger, but none of them are physically identical.
> 
> I don't know of ANY sound card that can plug into the same kind of slot that you plug a GPU into.



*ALL* PCIe 1x sound cards can plug into these PCIe 16x slots. Every single one of them. If it's PCIe, it plugs into these slots, period, regardless of it being 1x, 4x, 8x or 16x.

It doesn't have to completely fill the slot. It is all cross compatible.


----------



## btarunr (May 14, 2010)

Monkey_Business said:


> Look at these two images. How is this PCIe 1x sound card supposed to physically fit into the PCIe 16x 2.0 slot shown in the 2nd image? The big blue slots.
> 
> http://www.acousticpc.com/images/a_creative_labs_fatality_sound_card.jpg
> 
> http://www.geeks3d.com/public/jegx/201004/gigabyte_x58_a_ud5.jpg



Man you have no clue how PCI-Express works.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 14, 2010)

hmm... the cooler on the chipset looks familiar...

its on one of their video cards (at least a very close version)
GIGABYTE GV-R485MC-1GI Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit ...

looks like an awesome board... whenever i get lucky at the lotto i'll buy one.

edit

@monkey_business... just think of the days of the 16bit isa slots (or think of ide 33/66/100/133 all working in the same connector)... an 8 bit card could also fit into it. same goes for pci-e. a 1x, 4x, etc pci-e card will fit into the slot just fine, they'll just simply run in those channels only at 1x or 4x speed, or w/e. same goes vice versa, you _could_ put a 16x gfx card in a 4x or 1x slot, with maybe cutting out the back of the plastic on the slot but it'd work, just less bandwidth. we're not yell'in at ya, just letting you know so if you don't have that 1x slot but a spare x16 you'll know you can still use your 1x device. (lan, raid, sound, tv tuner, video capture, w/e... )

edit 2 @ everyone claiming its overkill

1: at techpowerup there's no such thing
2: they're just getting us ready for Crysis 2


----------



## nugzo (May 14, 2010)

Monkey_Business said:


> It won't be physically compatible. An X-Fi sound card either uses a PCI or PCIe 1x slot depending on the model. The PCIe 1x slot is very small, while PCI and PCIe 16x 2.0 slots are much larger, but none of them are physically identical.
> 
> I don't know of ANY sound card that can plug into the same kind of slot that you plug a GPU into.



Honestly guy, If  you believe what you are saying, you have Absolutely no business in this conversation. i guarantee that that creative card you show there will fit and run flawless in any one of those PCIe x16 slots. The nerve of some people to argue and be so rude about something they obviously know absolutely positively nothing about.


----------



## roast (May 14, 2010)

nugzo said:


> Honestly guy, If  you believe what you are saying, you have Absolutely no business in this conversation. i guarantee that that creative card you show there will fit and run flawless in any one of those PCIe x16 slots. The nerve of some people to argue and be so rude about something they obviously know absolutely positively nothing about.  You sound like a straight idiot, you know that right?



Fuggin hell, calm down. He wasnt being rude, he had a valid question.

Lets get it back on topic.


----------



## nugzo (May 14, 2010)

roast said:


> Fuggin hell, calm down. He wasnt being rude, he had a valid question.
> 
> Lets get it back on topic.



Sorry i quoted he wrong thing. "fixed" He wasnt asking a question, he was telling us that the card will not work.



Monkey_Business said:


> It won't be physically compatible. An X-Fi sound card either uses a PCI or PCIe 1x slot depending on the model. The PCIe 1x slot is very small, while PCI and PCIe 16x 2.0 slots are much larger, but none of them are physically identical.
> 
> I don't know of ANY sound card that can plug into the same kind of slot that you plug a GPU into.


----------



## vagxtr (May 14, 2010)

xaira said:


> 2x 8pin eps 12v connectors, gigabyte have you ever heard of overkill
> 
> silly gigabyte tricks are for kids




only extra 8-pin connector on mobo is not such an expensive gimmick

But then i think all these fancy 48 phase ludocratic gimmicks unnecessary but people obviously love them. And all that capacitors and coils are the real overkill -- they're really thinkig green and to reduce consuption . And extra eps 8-pin connector is just smart thing to complement all that c-ap cause without it all we really have is overkill cpu pwm that lacks proper power distribution from power supply.




freaksavior said:


> Good lord Gb, enough. i get annoyed when companies do this. here is are flagship ud5, oh wait, no its a ud7! haha psych! it really a ud9, oh no here comes the ud21



 LOL they must milk some money on enthusiastic X58 that still after 1.5yrs have only i7 920
as best mainstream value proc .... and probably no value i7 930 based on 6-core chip in reasonable timeframe.




freaksavior said:


> Also, wth were they thinking, calling this their "high end board" with a ide and a floppy! their "flagship" board with legacy connectors. lols.



Cmon you didnt really expect that they remove that pcb space waste connectors  and include something more useful like extra two sata3 connectors, not that board lacks of sata2 and c-appy jmicron sata2/eide controler, but for the price they could integrate 2x Marvell 88SE9128 (pcie x1 !!!! -> 2x sata 3.0) RAID 0/1 controller or something better.

But then there's good old floppy for life saving rescue feature if DualBIOS somehow fails  Wait does this fancy mobo even feature that nitty life saving DualBIOS :facepalm:

And they call it **overclockers choice mobo** while motherboard LACKS OF EasySwitch RESET/PWR-ON feature ... These days even budget manufacturers include thes value gimmicks on their enthusiastic class mobos.


----------



## SystemViper (May 14, 2010)

I say it's either the

Gig GA-X58A-UD9 
Asus R3E - currently leaning to
EVGA Classy
MSI Future X58 with the big bang flavor....

bring it on...................


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2010)

vagxtr said:


> only extra 8-pin connector on mobo is not such an expensive gimmick
> 
> But then i think all these fancy 48 phase ludocratic gimmicks unnecessary but people obviously love them. And all that capacitors and coils are the real overkill -- they're really thinkig green and to reduce consuption . And extra eps 8-pin connector is just smart thing to complement all that c-ap cause without it all we really have is overkill cpu pwm that lacks proper power distribution from power supply.
> 
> ...


It has reset and power buttons.


----------



## Baum (May 16, 2010)

i like it 
every new board design has it's flaws, i still remember those being angry about "P4" Plugs everywhere those 4 pins in 2x2 rows ^^

for all those people asking to stop legacy ports, not every one is a gamer and those ports are important to many people as their purpose is more "switching" and "bitbanging" in realtime instead of pushing data thus they are needed in hardware, none of those usb-> rs232 dongle does that!
I will never buy any board without atleast one "analog" old plug just in case if they are missing you are skrw!
For the Floppy port, kinda moot ... those pins are not that expensive and if you need it? good to have right?

pci is missing and and that's good most card are availible as pci-e


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

Baum said:


> i like it
> every new board design has it's flaws, i still remember those being angry about "P4" Plugs everywhere those 4 pins in 2x2 rows ^^
> 
> for all those people asking to stop legacy ports, not every one is a gamer and those ports are important to many people as their purpose is more "switching" and "bitbanging" in realtime instead of pushing data thus they are needed in hardware, none of those usb-> rs232 dongle does that!
> ...


The general point people are making is, this is targeted at a market that does not need the legacy parts. Normal people won't be buying this board, obsessed OCers will.


----------



## Kitkat (May 17, 2010)

lol i try to explain this every motherboard post.... ppl always hit up with the same dumb lines (i hate that layout why didn't they optimize it ect...  The layouts are fine.... for what ever market they are selling too. Its just not fine for the 10 old cards they need to use.. or the stuff they have that no one cares about. They need to start there own companies so that ppl with 6 dongles, 2 media cards from 1999 and those IDE drives (just like them (no one)) can finaly be happy with a layout that matches there CURRENT CARD order... UNTIL THEY DIE. lol! When on NEW boards u can change all that with switches on the motherboard or IN BIOS electrically. doesn't HAVE TO BE THE TOP 2 why do ppl make the same stupid post about 1X cards and motherboard layouts lol. There is a science to all of it. Most are just too dumb to see it. Or they dont think about scenarios, money choices or anything. They just think of there computer and then complain lol. Its so funny



Wile E said:


> The general point people are making is, this is targeted at a market that does not need the legacy parts. Normal people won't be buying this board, obsessed OCers will.



just the fact that u even need to say that lol... its insane


----------



## Judgedredd (May 22, 2010)

I own this board and its rock sold board upgraded from a gigabyte EX58 Extreme

is there a differance yes there is it does have one major flaw thow
if running more then one video cards it remended that you plug in the two 4 pin molex connecters this is all we and good but if you plug in the top one there no way you can install the silent pipe 2 so you must water cool the north bridge


----------

